# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  ياجماعة الأسهم الأمريكية وش سالفة هالسهم Usxp  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طلال السميري

:A006:   أخواني أهل الأسهم الأمريكية  :A015:   بما أنكم أخبر منا في الأسهم الأمريكية وتحليلها نبي استشارتكم في هذا السهم الذي كثر الحديث عنه USXP .. وهذا نص لموضوع منقول من إحدى المنتديات:  

> نعم ان شاء الله هناك شركه التي وعدناكم بها من قبل مده وهي شركه امريكيه  
> وفي السوق الامريكي شركة (( Universal Express Inc )) (USXP.OB ))  وهي شركة ذات نشطات متعدده  
> تجهيز المكاتب و تئثيثها - شحن بريد و طرود بريديه - صيانه مطارات و تشغيلها  
> وانشطه كثيره و لا يدخل في نشطاتها اي تجاره محرمه ان شاء الله 
> سعر السهم الحالي 0.0045 $  السعر المستهدف ان شاء الله  
> خلال شهرين تقل او تزيد بقليل 1.50 $  المحفزات استلام بريد (( مطار دبي الدولي ))  و بعض بريد (( دول الخليج )) مثل بريد (( واصل )) في السعودية 
> واحتمال تنقل الشركة مقرها الى (( دبي ))  وقرار الشراء من البيع يعود لك شخصيآ

 بانتظار آرائكم
أخوكم طلال السميري

----------


## aboahmed2

السلام عليكم اخي طلال     خلني اقولك شغله   هذه الاسهم احنا او انا مااتعامل معاها بسبب انهيار ميزانياتها  واقتصادها   ومعرضه للافلاس في اي وقت    
عموما يمكن مثل مثل ماقلت يروح دولار ونص   ليش لا  هذا عالم الاسهم مافي شي غريب عليه
المهم  من ناحيتي  ورايي  لاتفكر تدش الا اذا اخترق السنت وودع عالم البني  اشتر بنص الكميه وحط ستوب لوز علي 007    واشتر الكميه الثانيه لمن يخترق السهم 06 سنت لانه راح يعمل هاي سنوي جديد وهناك احتمال قوي  يطلع خبرك صحيح   وسلامتك

----------


## طلال السميري

الله يعطيك العافية أبو احمد أنا بحسب إطلاعي المحدود على سوق الاسهم الأمريكية أعرف أن هذا النوع من الأسهم مامنه خير. ولكن بحسب الاخبار أرى أن السهم تحرك بشكل ملحوظ. وخصوصا لو رأينا الفوليوم الخاص بالسهم.

----------


## الغلبان

هناك شيء مرعب لما يملك أسهم في هذه الشركة:  
أنا ما يسمى بال بأسهم الأوت ستاندينج Out Standing Shares تصل الى أكثر من مليار و 200 مليون سهم وهذا سبيله الى ما يسمى بالسبلت Split للسهم عاجلاً أم آجلاً وطبعا هذا راح يحدث إذا كان للشركة الرغبة في رفع قيمة سهمها عن سعره الحالي ..  
وأيضا هناك قضايا كبيرة للشركة  لو كسبت ربعها فسيكون في حوزة الشركة كاش كبير جدا ..  
بالتوفيق

----------


## طلال السميري

> هناك شيء مرعب لما يملك أسهم في هذه الشركة:  
> أنا ما يسمى بال بأسهم الأوت ستاندينج Out Standing Shares تصل الى أكثر من مليار و 200 مليون سهم وهذا سبيله الى ما يسمى بالسبلت Split للسهم عاجلاً أم آجلاً وطبعا هذا راح يحدث إذا كان للشركة الرغبة في رفع قيمة سهمها عن سعره الحالي ..  
> وأيضا هناك قضايا كبيرة للشركة لو كسبت ربعها فسيكون في حوزة الشركة كاش كبير جدا ..  
> بالتوفيق

 . 
ياهلا وغلا والله بالغالي
كيف حالك أخوي الغلبان وكيف أمورك
أشتقنالك ياغالي.
أشكرك جزيل الشكر لتواجدك وردك على موضوعي.
أخوي أنا أريد تأكيدات لأخبار هذه الشركة فالتداول عليها غريب هذه الأيام  :Regular Smile: 
الظاهر كله من السعوديين  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## عياد

حياك الله طلال 
اسهم البني ستوك (وهي الاسهم تحت الواحد دولار وتصنف لدى البعض الاسهم الاقل من خمسة دولارات ) هي اسهم خطيرة حيث أن السهم قليلا مايتبع التحليل الفني وهي لولا اداء الشركة السيء ماوصلت لهذه المستويات .
عامة اذا احببت الدخول في المغامرة يمكنك الدخول ولكن لاتكثر بحيث تكون مغامرة محسوبة . فالسهم قد يصعد في يوم ما بناء على خبر اة بيان جيد من ادارة الشركة  ، انا اذا حصل تقسيم عكسي للسهم كما أشار الغلبان فهو خبر سيء على السهم وبالتالي في نفس الوقت يمكن ان يهبط ايضا .
تحياتي لك 
محبك عياد

----------


## بنت عز

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذى اول مشاركه لى ...........انا داخله الشركه هذى ولانها عليها خبر توقيع مع دبى وبالفعل تم التوقيع بس لحد الان مااعلن

----------


## سهم

اعلن الخبر امس وموجود في موقع الشركة وفي موقع الياهو ولم يتغير شيء

----------


## الغلبان

> . 
> ياهلا وغلا والله بالغالي
> كيف حالك أخوي الغلبان وكيف أمورك
> أشتقنالك ياغالي.
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر لتواجدك وردك على موضوعي.
> أخوي أنا أريد تأكيدات لأخبار هذه الشركة فالتداول عليها غريب هذه الأيام 
> الظاهر كله من السعوديين

 حياك الله أخي العتيق .. طلال  
السهم ما لحقنا تطوراته بسبب انشغالنا بالفوركس وعالمه ..  
على العموم السهم وصل الى رقم قياسي Last 0.0145 
وأنا ما زلت محتفظ فيه وأخاف من سبلته وهذا ما يقلقني بهذا السهم وإلا فأن أخباره جيدة

----------


## بنت عز

كم سعره اليوم ؟

----------


## TRIDER

0.026

----------


## بنت عز

الله يرفعه فوق الدولار

----------


## طلال السميري

الفوليوم لهذا السهم قارب المليارين أغلق السهم عند 0.0243 انظر الشارت

----------


## الخواجة

:A006:    :A015:  
مساء الخير اخواني الكرام 
اخوكم مسجل جديد وشدني موضوع السهم لانه جتني عليه توصية قوية جدا من ثقات خارج المملكة 
وقالوا 1.5 الى 2.5 خلال 3 شهور ممكن يصل 
هل من مؤيد للشراء اليوم بسعر 0.0243

----------


## الغلبان

> مساء الخير اخواني الكرام 
> اخوكم مسجل جديد وشدني موضوع السهم لانه جتني عليه توصية قوية جدا من ثقات خارج المملكة 
> وقالوا 1.5 الى 2.5 خلال 3 شهور ممكن يصل 
> هل من مؤيد للشراء اليوم بسعر 0.0243

 أنا أعتذر يا أخي الكريم عن تأخري من ناحيتي على الرد فوالله اليوم الي دخلت فيه الى منتدى الأسهم الأمريكية .. لإنشغالي حتى عن المنتديات الأخرى ..  
على العموم السهم هذا تقدر تشوف كل الملاحظات التي قلناها عليه سابقا .. وزي ما شفت يوم الإثنين وصل السهم الى مستوى راقي أي الى 0.045 وهذا رقم جديد وأغلق على 0.037  
بالمختصر أنا لا أستطيع التقدير والتوقع في أسهم البني ستوك .. ولا تنظر الى الشارت فلن يرشدك إلى شيئا .. 
ولكن الظاهر أمامنا أن السهم يحمل في طياته أخبار متتالية رائعة وممتازة لمستقبل هذا السهم ..  
والقرار في الدخول لك .. وفقك الله

----------


## الخواجة

> أنا أعتذر يا أخي الكريم عن تأخري من ناحيتي على الرد فوالله اليوم الي دخلت فيه الى منتدى الأسهم الأمريكية .. لإنشغالي حتى عن المنتديات الأخرى ..  
> على العموم السهم هذا تقدر تشوف كل الملاحظات التي قلناها عليه سابقا .. وزي ما شفت يوم الإثنين وصل السهم الى مستوى راقي أي الى 0.045 وهذا رقم جديد وأغلق على 0.037  
> بالمختصر أنا لا أستطيع التقدير والتوقع في أسهم البني ستوك .. ولا تنظر الى الشارت فلن يرشدك إلى شيئا .. 
> ولكن الظاهر أمامنا أن السهم يحمل في طياته أخبار متتالية رائعة وممتازة لمستقبل هذا السهم ..  
> والقرار في الدخول لك .. وفقك الله

 جزاك الله خير اخي الغلبان
دخلت بمبلغ عن الحسوفة بسعر 0.037  مع ان التوصية من سعر 0.0030  وسعر 0.0048
والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير لنا ولك

----------


## بنت عز

مبروك عليكم 409

----------


## كروز

السلام عليكم جميعا وأسعد الله مسائكم بالخير....  من منكم لديه الجواب حول مدى شرعيه المضاربه في هذه الشركه؟  أرجو الاجابه لمن سمع أو رأئ الاجابه..  امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم جميعا وأسعد الله مسائكم بالخير....  من منكم لديه الجواب حول مدى شرعيه المضاربه في هذه الشركه؟  أرجو الاجابه لمن سمع أو رأئ الاجابه..  امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

 الشركة ان شاء الله شرعية .

----------


## عياد

تراجع السهم اليوم بقوة حتى قرابة 0.024$ منخفضا قرابة 50% عن أعلى سعر له بالامس وهو الأعلى منذ فترة طويلة جدا

----------


## بنت عز

اخ عياد هل ترى امكانيه رجوع السهم الى ال400 وهل تشير بزياده الكميه

----------


## الغلبان

يرجى مراقبة السهم لهذا اليوم وإمكانية الدخول بمبلغ بسيط بدون مجازفات كبيرة...  
أنتبه ... قاعدة البني ستوك هي مبلغ بسيط وربح طيب .. ومخاطرة تكاد تكون معدومة ..  
هذه هي قاعدتي مع أسهم البني ستوك .. وهي ناجحة في ادارة المال .. بالتوفيق

----------


## sullus

اخواني 
هل صحيح سعر السهم
Hi :     .029
Low:    .0026

----------


## M7tar

مساء الخير  كيف الحبايب بتاع الاسهم الامريكيه  :Regular Smile:   حبيت اشاركم بتحليل متواضع على سهم الـ usxp (زعيم اسهم البني) حديث المجالس في الخليج   الله يعطي الجميع خيره ويكفينا شره   نلقي نظره على الشارت    بداء بتكوين اتجاه تصاعدي من شهرين تقريباً بـ فوليوم عالي   واستمر في الاتجاه التصاعدي ومازال متجه للأعلى ان شاءالله(رغم النزول خلال الايام الفائته لكن بـ فوليوم منخفض )  يهمنا مراقبه الدعم عند مستوى 0.0120 اختراقه بـ فوليوم عالي واغلاق يومي اسفل خط الدعم . راح يعطينا اشاره سلبيه لاداء السهم  المقاومه 1 / 0.0350  المقاومه 2/ 0.0450  الدعم 0.0120  بالتوفيق للجميع ,,

----------


## BahraiN

اهلا بعودتك يا اخ محتار وينك يا خوي وحشتنا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عياد

> مساء الخير  كيف الحبايب بتاع الاسهم الامريكيه   حبيت اشاركم بتحليل متواضع على سهم الـ usxp (زعيم اسهم البني) حديث المجالس في الخليج   الله يعطي الجميع خيره ويكفينا شره   نلقي نظره على الشارت    بداء بتكوين اتجاه تصاعدي من شهرين تقريباً بـ فوليوم عالي   واستمر في الاتجاه التصاعدي ومازال متجه للأعلى ان شاءالله(رغم النزول خلال الايام الفائته لكن بـ فوليوم منخفض )  يهمنا مراقبه الدعم عند مستوى 0.0120 اختراقه بـ فوليوم عالي واغلاق يومي اسفل خط الدعم . راح يعطينا اشاره سلبيه لاداء السهم  المقاومه 1 / 0.0350  المقاومه 2/ 0.0450  الدعم 0.0120  بالتوفيق للجميع ,,

 اهلا بك عزيزي محتار ، شكل USXP ستنقلك الى ساحة الأسهم الأمريكية وهذا شرف كبير لنا   :Regular Smile:  
بقي ان اهمس  في اذنك ان اسهم البني ستوك يصدق معها التحليل الفني بما لايزيد عن نسبة ضئيلة تقارب 30% فكن حذرا .
تحياتي لك 
محبك عياد

----------


## M7tar

> اهلا بعودتك يا اخ محتار وينك يا خوي وحشتنا

 ياهلا والله بحبيبي بحريني  
مايوحشكش غالي يارب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## M7tar

> اهلا بك عزيزي محتار ، شكل USXP ستنقلك الى ساحة الأسهم الأمريكية وهذا شرف كبير لنا  
> بقي ان اهمس في اذنك ان اسهم البني ستوك يصدق معها التحليل الفني بما لايزيد عن نسبة ضئيلة تقارب 30% فكن حذرا .
> تحياتي لك 
> محبك عياد

 هلا والله بحبيبي واستاذي عياد 
الشرف لي يالغالي ان اشارك معكم . وماستغني نهائي عن توجيهاتكم 
مازلت اتعلم.. وتحت مضلتكم ان شاءالله نوصل للأفضل 
يعطيك العافيه يالغالي

----------


## مضارب مضروب

الله يعطيكم العافيه   
تقبلو مروري

----------


## hsas

:017:  
هذا السهم سعره الطبيعى هو 0,0024 وهو انسب شئ للشراء اما هذا الارتقاع السابق ربما هو الهاى السنوى فلا تنخدع بالارتفاع وهو من الاسهم المصنفه بالسيئه لعام 2004 اما من مدحه فهم اهله وخاصه الى شارينه وقت اللوا السنوى
انتظره سوف ينزل وسوف نشترى جميعا ويبقى كل الخوف من التقسيم
ولا ياخذك هوا المديح كثيرا, ولا تشترى من اعلى الهرم ابداولو تعلم ان فيه مليون توصيه ابحث عن فرصه اخرى  و  :A015:

----------


## news

ما ادري يا شباب وش رايكم بسعرها الحين وهل هو وقت دخول والا خروج  
ارجوا منكم افادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## news

وش الراي شباب

----------


## انتربول

كان فرصه فى بدايه التداول لما وصل نزول الى 85    دخله معه انا وخرجت على 150
والله كريم انت اذا عندك الخبره فى التحليل بتعرف

----------


## انتربول

:A006:  
معلومات عن اخر سعر وصله والهاى لسهم
وهو مضاربه بحته وتذبذبه ممتاز جدا جدا  
الهاى 0.0450  
اقفال اليوم 23\3\2006
0.0154   :A012:

----------


## بحار

السهم عرض  على نادي الهلال عرض بقيمة 15 مليون دولار لمدة خمس سنوات
ملاحظة حبيت اذكرها:::للتوضيح::يعتقد الكثيرون ان شركة موانئ دبي هي شريك الشركة الرئيسي وهذا غير صحيح.......................................
نقل مقرها لدبي سيقفز بسعرها قفزة قوية

----------


## طلال السميري

الظاهر ان كمية التداول زادت على هذا السهم وبدأت الآن تقل سهم بالفعل صار عليه مضاربه قوية وأكاد أجزم من السعوديين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## King Of Shares

:A015:      هذا السهم عليه كلام كثير خلال الأيام السابقة أنا سمعت من الزملاء أنه بيوصل دولار وناس تقول دولارين والله أعلم لكن أعزائي الخبراء هل تعتقدون أنه إذا شريناه في الوقت الحالي كأستثمار لمدة مثلاً ثلاثة أشهر ربما يحقق ربح مجزي أم أنها مجرد إشاعات .    :A012:

----------


## بنت عز

كم سعره الان

----------


## الايطالي

0,0033

----------


## بنت عز

هل تتوقعون نزوله اكثرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## الايطالي

والله احترنا من هالسهم...بعض المحللين يتوقعون ارتداد من 0,0026   
على فكره لا يفوتكم سهم ماخذ الجو في كثير من المنتيات الاجنبيه وهو   Smmw  امس قفّل على 0,0002  وبتداول يفوق ال 10 مليار سهم....أدعوكم لمتابعته  
تحياتي

----------


## بنت عز

كم سعره الاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااان

----------


## الايطالي

الحين ب 0,0031   
اذا عندك كاش انسي ال Usxp وخليها عندك في التجوري  
السوق مليان خير يا بنت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الايطالي

اللي ما عنده ستريمر لايف ويحب مشاهدة ال USXP  بس متأخر حوالي 15 دقيقه يضغط هنا   http://www.quote.com/qc/livecharts/d...ymbols=BB:USXP 
يحتاج الى تحديث  Refresh كل دقيقه تقريباً 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## الايطالي

السهم عليه حركه غريبه اليوم 
المنتديات الاجنبيه بدأت تتكلم عنه...هل يفعلها ال Usxp اليوم ؟ الحين سعره ب 0,0038 
دعوه للمتابعه

----------


## بنت عز

الله يبشرك بالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررر  
يارب للع10 سنت

----------


## الايطالي

مبرووووووووك لملاك السهم  
سهمك اليوم مبدّع وصل الى 0,007  والكثير يتوقعون عوده قريبه الو ما فوق السنت واحتمال بكره أو بعده 
الاخبار الجايه يقولون انها راح ترفع السهم فوق 
عني شخصيا لا املك فيه بس يمكن ادخل اذا وصل السنت

----------


## الايطالي

اقفال 0,0074 بفاليوم حوالي مليار ومبرووك مره ثانيه

----------


## بنت عز

يالاليطالى ليه تستنى لين يوصل للسنت ادخل فيه الان ب48 حلو سعره

----------


## الايطالي

آخر خبر يتعلق بمقابه اللي مايتسماش مديرها الاخيره  
Universal Express, Inc. (OTCBB: USXP) CEO Richard Altomare answered questions that were submitted by USXP shareholders and interested parties. Altomare covered a wide range of topics from Saudi funding, acquisitions and the size of the company's operations. 
نزلت 6 اخبار على الشركه...بس ياليتها تسوي شي اليوم الاثنين   http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=usxpe.ob

----------


## الايطالي

يا ليت أخونا عياد (الله يذكره بالخير) يغّير التوبك من USXP إلى USXPE

----------


## الايطالي

السهم مرتفع امس 25% وبفوليوم فوق ال 90 مليون ...اقفال 0,0035 
امس قبل نهاية السوق نزل خبر جديد يبيّن التحسن اللي طرأ على الشركه مؤخراً  http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/061113/20061113006202.html?.v=1

----------


## عياد

مشكلة السهم هذا اخباره كثير والكثيرون ينتظرون الصعود فوق السنت

----------


## samir1234

موضوع رائع 
 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الايطالي

ارتفااع من جديد ويمكن هالمره غير....والله اعلم الحين ب 0,0047

----------


## الايطالي

ارتفااع من جديد ووصول الى 0,0047....اذا كسر 0,0050 فأقدر اقول مبرووك لملاكه لأنه طلعته هالمره غير... 
شخصيا لا املك في السهم

----------


## أبو محمد 731

اخوي الايطالي رايك يوصل لـ دولار في منتصف 2007 لانه بصراحه العام الماضي جاي عليه توصيه 
من العام الماضي وهي نفسها الموجود في الصفحة رقم 1 في العنوان  
                                            رايك يهمني استاذي لاني بصراحه ما باقي غير 2000 ريال من سوقنا السعودي واريد ان استثمرها في هذا السهم الامريكي لو سنه قدام لان الكلام عليها كبير ومتوقع توصل لــــــــ  30 دولار ليش لا لا مستحيل بعد إذن الله بانتطارك 
                                                   اخيك ابو محمد

----------


## عبدالرحمن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:     USXP Highlights First Call expects 0.47 EPS for next quarter. The current Price Target for USXP is $28.00.  ابي واحد فاهم يشرحلي لماذا الهدف 28$ للربع القادم ليش مايكون 0.04 مثلا او دولار ليش القفزه العاليه الى 28$ من موقع cnbc http://www.cnbc.com/id/15837280?q=usxp   -------------------------------------- 
USXP Highlights  First Call expects 0.08 EPS for next quarter.
The current Price Target for USXP is $28.  
------------------------------------ 
طبعآ هذا على موقع cnbc  
ما المقصود بما تحته خط؟ 
الي فوق كان قبل فترة والحين تغير مثل ما هو موجود بالأسفل؟ 
ممكن أحد يفهمنا وش المقصود؟
جزاه الله خير... 
طيب هم يقولون الهدف 28$ هل هذا معقول...

----------


## أبو محمد 731

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:     USXP Highlights First Call expects 0.47 EPS for next quarter. The current Price Target for USXP is $28.00.  ابي واحد فاهم يشرحلي لماذا الهدف 28$ للربع القادم ليش مايكون 0.04 مثلا او دولار ليش القفزه العاليه الى 28$ من موقع cnbc http://www.cnbc.com/id/15837280?q=usxp   -------------------------------------- 
> USXP Highlights  First Call expects 0.08 EPS for next quarter.
> The current Price Target for USXP is $28.  
> ------------------------------------ 
> طبعآ هذا على موقع cnbc  
> ما المقصود بما تحته خط؟ 
> الي فوق كان قبل فترة والحين تغير مثل ما هو موجود بالأسفل؟ 
> ممكن أحد يفهمنا وش المقصود؟
> جزاه الله خير... 
> طيب هم يقولون الهدف 28$ هل هذا معقول...

  
 ســـــــــــــــــــــــــؤال في محله اخي الكريم من يجيب عليه بكل صراحه وشفافيه ؟؟؟ 
                     ننتظر الاجابه من الاساتذه هنااا

----------


## بنت عز

فعلا ياريت احد يوضح لنا الكلام هذا

----------


## mostashar15

هل من جديد على هذا السهم؟

----------

